# baby sitting



## queen83 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,My name is Ashi...I am here to help working parents,all u need is just pick n drop your child to my place,I am very good with babies,I had my own baby day care centre overseas.i was doing babysitting for last 6 months in New Castle.
now we moved over here, i live in noble park.



thanks


----------



## prepaidplans (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you registered with any agencies to promote your services. Also promote the fact that you have all police checks done.


----------



## Adam24 (Jun 24, 2012)

Can only stress what prepaidplans says. Make sure to register with the relevant agencies, this is really everything in your line of work until you have a local network.. 

From there on, references will probably help you more.


----------

